# Bully Independence Day- Perry, GA- July 2, 2011



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

In celebration of the Bully Independence Day show, the ABKC and Dave Wilson are offering half price registration to everyone that would like to register their dogs with the ABKC! You can ABKC register your American Bullies and any other breed recognized by the registry for only $10. Also, anyone purchasing a temporary number to participate in the show, may take advantage of this offer when you send in your temp number to the ABKC registration will be $10.​
Follow link below for info on all you will need for Single Dog Registration:​
Single Dog ABKC Registration Info & Form​
Please Print and Complete Form - Bring Form, Copy of Pedigree Certificate (front & back), and $10 Fee to the Registration Booth. Payment can be made by cash, check or money order payable to American Bully Kennel Club - ABKC. Processing time is 2-3 weeks.​
*Let's get our Bullies registered with the registry that supports the American Bully and the Bully Movement!!!*​
This show is dedicated to the American Bully and The ABKC, the biggest, baddest and the original American Bully registry in the U.S. and now worldwide. We promise this to be a classy, clean, and well organized event focusing on dog showing and what dog shows are all about, great competition, good sportsmanship and clean family fun! We will have a handling class available for all ages, Junior Handler and Adult Handler competition&#8230;Come show off your handling skills!​
Speaking of good competition&#8230;we want to have the best of the best that the ABKC has to offer. Bring out your Champions, Grand Champions, and those up and coming ABKC Superstars!!! We are honoring the Champs and Grands by offering them half price entries, $10, and starting off the show running the Champ and Grand Classes first.​
We are bringing out the ABKC's own Director of Judges Ron "Papa Pit" Ramos back to the South. We are also very excited about our second judge which will be announced soon! Papa Pit brings you the experience and our other judge will bring the new school of ABKC judges. To enhance your show experience our very own "Hollywood" MC Bully the Kid will be in the house making sure the show runs smooth, clean and as always keeping it entertaining!!!​
Also in the house&#8230;Toy Soldier Photography, without a doubt one of the best in the game, will have a photo booth conveniently set up ringside to catch all the winners. Show pictures will appear in Atomic Dogg Magazine! This is a great opportunity to get shots of your dogs from one of the best!​
*Give away&#8230;give away&#8230;.lots of sponsors give aways from Pitbullgear.com, Bully Supplies and Black Gold!!!*​
Start Times:

· Doors Open - 7:30 am
· Registration Show 1 from 8 to 10:00 am
· Show 1 - 10:30 am * Sharp *
· Registration Show 2 cuts off at 12:30 pm
· Show 2 - Approx. starting 12:30 pm (2 hours after start of Show 1)
· Shows will be ran consecutive&#8230;we promise an organized and timely event

*** SHOW WILL NOT RUN LATE ***

Please Visit Show Website for All Information:​
*YOU CAN FIND BOOTH & HOTEL INFO, PRE-REGISTRATION, AND MAKE PAYMENTS*​
*www.bullyindependence.com*​
*DON'T FORGET TO PRE-REGISTER*​
*SAVE TIME AND HELP US RUN THIS EVENT SMOOTHLY BY PRE-REGISTERING YOUR DOG DIRECTLY ON THE SHOW WEBSITE&#8230;FAST & EASY!!!*​
*OR*​
*FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME:*​
Rolando
(404) 819-6332 
[email protected]​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Who is coming out? I'll be down there tonight  Super stoked woot woot!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

woot woot I'm here just waiting for it to start!!!!!!! 3 1/2 more hours to go


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What an adventure. Some amazing dogs got some well deserved titles. Thank you so much for a good time Lauren and Aireal 

EDIT: Lauren you're a life saver. Love ya girl.


----------

